# Turbo for SE-R Spec V



## Ash33 (Aug 28, 2002)

I need to know how much boost will go through a stock block (QR25DE)??? The Turbo is a Turbonetics T-3 and the pipng is all custom. Also, does any one know how to take out the center compartment on the dash (again, it's a SE-R Spec V)???


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Ash33 said:


> *I need to know how much boost will go through a stock block (QR25DE)??? The Turbo is a Turbonetics T-3 and the pipng is all custom. Also, does any one know how to take out the center compartment on the dash (again, it's a SE-R Spec V)??? *


I would stick with less than 10 psi


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

wasnt the qr25de notorious for soft valve springs?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2002)

yep, it has soft valve springs. I wouldn't try to put more than 250 HP through a stock QR25DE, from everything I know about it.


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

If you put in the JWT QR cams, springs and added a blockguard for teh open deck, what would be the limiting factor then? The piston rings,skirts? The maf and injectors? Engine management?
Trying to see how expensive a reliable buildup would be..


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2002)

There's no way I could even try to answer that... well actually I think I can safely say that the piston ring lands would still be an issue, and engine management is always an issue, but I couldn't say for the rest of it. 

Rest assured that a good buildup will be really expensive... but at the same time I would LOVE to see somebody do it. I think the SE-R is a good chassis, I think a 250-300 HP powerplant would really kick ass.


----------



## Spec V Tuner (Nov 8, 2002)

i would recommend yall talk to travis over on b15. He has a turbo kit out for the qr and in using the greddy emange. I think his name on ther eis trav4011 or something like that. Do a turbo search and I'm sure you'll find him. E-mail him.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Spec V Tuner said:


> *i would recommend yall talk to travis over on b15. He has a turbo kit out for the qr and in using the greddy emange. I think his name on ther eis trav4011 or something like that. Do a turbo search and I'm sure you'll find him. E-mail him. *


Travis is a member here as well...


----------



## Spec V Tuner (Nov 8, 2002)

all well ask him here then


----------

